# DIY : Recaro Office chair



## WERDNA75 (Jul 4, 2000)

Everyone knows that Recaro makes one,but that damn thing costs $950 just to start out with. I made my own with a Trophy A2 Recaro that I found for really cheap . I went to a Used Furniture store and found an appropiate office chair with a FLAT base (this part is important) . Of course, the chair must be removable too. Go buy a piece of sheet metal cut to size. I used 12' gauge and had it cut to 17x14 inches. Mark all holes very precisely because the steel I used just about killed all my drill bits after I was done. Remember ,Measure twice , then twice more,drill once.I even used fasteners just like the ones that bolt the seats to the stock seat frames,Hex allen bolt ones for a clean look. If anyone has any questions or wants some measurements that I used for mine , feel free to IM . 
Now the pics, Oh and I forgot I made my base for less than $50. I think it turned out rather well . Mine even has a tilting base. 





































_Modified by WERDNA75 at 4:51 PM 2-11-2006_


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: DIY : Recaro Office chair (WERDNA75)*

i got a pair of seats just sitting in the yard i want to turn into office chairs for work-------thanks for the idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: DIY : Recaro Office chair (WERDNA75)*

cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: DIY : Recaro Office chair (John16v)*

MAn, I need a new computer chair, im inspired


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice, I doing this with a left over stock jetta seat.


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (DBR007)*

They belong in my car, not in the office








With all these recaro's lying around, somone has to have a couple extra thigh bolsters? anyone?


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Black mkII)*

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KILLERVOLKSWAGEN (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (ayton)*

great idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: DIY : Recaro Office chair (WERDNA75)*

dang you my car needs that seat!
why not just buy an office chair and shippe that to me.
steve


----------



## VdubyahB (Sep 25, 2005)

looks good.
But I dont want to see this trend catching on. I want to be able to source a set of trophy's this summer.


----------



## WERDNA75 (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: (VdubyahB)*

There are plenty of sets out there ,but you should expect to repair a bolster or two even when you find some. Actually , the one I used for my office chair was a single because the other side was smashed in a crash. I sourced this set one at a time ,but they turned out pretty good . They are definitely going into one of my cars. 


















_Modified by WERDNA75 at 8:15 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (WERDNA75)*

Nice man my buddy at college did the same thing with a seat out of a 3rd gen rx7.
Was def a comfortable chair, got the base by buying a cheap seat at walmart and used the base as parts.

Thing still reclined and everything.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll bump this thread. I just made one and put together some info for someone wanting to make some brackets for using the cheap walmart student task chair.


----------

